# 1954 CJ3B Willys



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello,
I have a 1954 CJ3B I plan to use this year to plow my drive with I have a Meyers St-72 Plow but need a pump unit I don't plan to put power angle cylinders on it I was wondering if anyone could recommend a pump unit for up down only by Meyers? 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Find a used E-46 they're on E-Bay all the time.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*pump lift for CJ 3B*

Don't waste your time with an electric lift unit. The Jeep 12 generator system will not put out enough power to keep the battery up with even a moderate amount of plowing.

Instead, look for an old Monarch "Hy-Lo" hyrdaulic lift unit that will mount on top of your generator with a strap that goes all the way around the underside of the generator. It is far more reliable than the Meyer unit and will not let you down. The original hook up of this unit used a Gates 2210 belt on a double pulley added to your generator. Instead of doing that, mount the pump and get a measurement of the total length of a belt you will need to go around the generator, Hy-Lo pump, water pump and crankshaft. Get one belt to cover all those pulleys and be done with it.

You can get a good shape Hy-Lo for under $100 and it will last you a life time as long as you keep the oil clean and topped off. It uses 10W motor oil, NOT hydraulic or power steering fluid.

Monarch is the oldest company in Michigan, older than GM or Ford. They are very helpful on the phone and great folks to deal with. Their Hy-Lo belt driven pump is the most reliable pump in the snow plow industry period.

I know, I have run Hy-Lo's since I first started plowing almost 40 years ago!


----------

